# That Skyline Smile!!



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, i can now see why you lot drive round with that stupid grin on your faces!

Just picked up my R33 from Del (Scoobster) this morning and its AMAZING!!:squintdan thanks again mate.:bowdown1: (i managed to keep up with the Ka on the way home LOL)

Sorry mate, i know how much you love that car but trust me it is going to be very well looked after. (as it has been up to now!) Got attacked by flies on the way home so she's in for a wash and wax tomorrow. Ive already mentally spent my wages for the next 6 years. I'll post some pics when its been washed tomorrow but here's the link to the sale thread....

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/71878-r33-gtr-1995-private-plate.html

:smokin: 

So i'll put some pics up tomorrow and hopefully see you all at the next show/meet.

Still can't believe i've got one....


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

very nice mate, you must be well chuffed with that:wavey:


----------



## scoobster (Aug 8, 2003)

Enjoy it mate i'm glad it has gone to someone who will love it and look after it as much as i did and it will get driven more which is what it's all about. There were tears in my eyes as i watched you pull out of the end of the street but i know it's gone to a good home

But next time i'm passing i will be checking up to make sure you are still taking good care of her for me :chuckle: 

oh btw that smile doesn't wear off it will stay with you as long as you own it i know it did for me


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers mate, its done a few miles today! Just tucked her up in bed LOL, its amazing how much attention you get, bit different to the 205 GTi ha ha. dont worry about her bieng taken good care of, i might go and polish her in a mo...

give us a bell when your around mate, i may have the ECU and boost controller fitted then :smokin: 

Im taking her to a Supra only meet on monday, LOL, see how that goes down!!

Thanks again pal.:smokin:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, keep smiling!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

loved that one:smitten:

needs to be lowered a bit but i love the look of it!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers guys, i think its the first weekend ever that i have been up at 7am sharp on both days!!!! took some more pics after a wash and wax at weekend. I can see she's going to be hard to keep clean. I'll get them uploaded tonight after gatecrashing this meet LOL. :chuckle: 

Working in Liverpool today so came across in the 205. It kills me to have to drive this again, its so different! I was thinking of selling it but me thinks it wise to have something thats a tiny bit economic and also i can use it for the winter. Just need to stop myself from driving it!!:smokin: :squintdan :smokin:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

SmigzyGTR said:


> I was thinking of selling it but me thinks it wise to have something thats a tiny bit economic and also i can use it for the winter. Just need to stop myself from driving it!!:smokin: :squintdan :smokin:


Wuss:chuckle: 

Drive it everyday like I do- 30 mile round trip 5 days a week and then some random weekend driving


----------



## NickCH (Apr 9, 2006)

*I just gets better!*

Superb looking example and a wise buy, enjoy. I chuckled at your comment about the next 6 months of wages spent, at least your being realistic.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*The Skyline SMILE*

it never stops! 

After 6+ years and 3 different skylines I still have it


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Jags said:


> Wuss:chuckle:
> 
> Drive it everyday like I do- 30 mile round trip 5 days a week and then some random weekend driving


LOL, i would if i could afford the petrol!  and its just sat in traffic going into Manchester, you cant even get past 70 and then i go round some bumpy back streets to cut through the traffic (which is where the 205 excels!) 

Nick, cheers mate, i looked a long time for the right one, and ive been on here long enough now to see a few young lads (like myself) get one then have to get rid a few weeks later as they just haven't thought about how much it costs properly!

Dave, Ive wanted one since i was about 12 or 13 and every time i saw one i nearly sh1t myself LOL, now ive got one, well....        

I'll never let it go!!!


----------



## Superted (Jul 31, 2006)

I can assure you all that Mr Smigz has spent a good while looking for a practicable, stunning GTR for quite a while on here now. And has realized his personal ambition in life by owning his very own godzilla.:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

And don’t worry scoobster he is and will be looking after it to the same (stunning) standards that you have. And credit to you as well mate for maintaining such a cool car and being so go to deal with (the coffee was much appreciated for my hangover and the killing of a Ford Ka trying to keep up wi him on the way back)

Well here are a few picture that i quickly took yesterday after it had been cleaned. Not the best quality, as it was quite overcast and grey, but the car still looks as amazing as ever. Will try and get a few more tonight at the meet.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Nooo!  Another Skyline now gone from the North East!

Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

looks awesome dude


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers mate! 

Nice one for the pics ted !! (apart from the one with me in obv. LOL) 

Got a few with the Conti GT yesterday so i'll be putting a couple of them up too. I CANT WAIT TO GET HOME!!!


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

seen this in the flesh a few times, you couldnt not be happy with it lol


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats with the purchase.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers guys! Your right, i couldn'e be more happy with it! Can't wait to take it to some shows. 

I took it to a Supra only meet last night LOL, was like the devil walking into church. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

A couple more pics...


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

That looks well mate, congrats on your purchase :clap:


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

owww very nice....i wanted this a while back ago but didnt have the money, but this was a bargain! congrats mate


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks guys, im really chuffed with it! Just starting to get some parts on order to up the boost at the mo, just too much stuff and to many directions to go in!! not that im complaining!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Know the car well, you'll love it.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I like those wheels, I've currently got Nismo GT1's and am in two minds as to changing them.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheers Andy, i do love it!

I wasn't sure about the wheels when i looked at the photo's but in the flesh they look :smokin: 

900 posts :squintdan


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Some more pics after a wash (the car not me) and a drive out with my bro in his Boxster. Have also changed the plates (THANKS SKY IT! ) for ones with legal lettering.














































Just notices how yellow the lights look :nervous: , going to have to sort that.

*runs off to search*


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

These are the old plates on mine and TBH i think the legal ones above look better!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

And what it your brother think? As you blaster past him!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, bit gutted but he already knew the GTR was faster. TBH i was surprised, how well the boxter did, it's quite quick up to about 80-90, but i am still running standard boost. and he didn't want to get too close after he spotted the flames


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Smigzy, it looks like a very well looked after car. You've got one of the best combinations there is.... white, low mileage, unmolested R33 with bronze wheels. 

I'm not usually a fan of R33s but they do look damned good in white with those wheels. 

Now what you need to do is be sensible and cut your credit card up. Then save for mods as you go along


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

well done smigzy with the gtr! :clap: :thumbsup:  its not as nice as mine but hay that doesnt matter, haha joking you can wipe the floor with my piece of shit :clap:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, i dont do credit cards, i'm bad enough with my own money never mind someone elses! 

Yeah i love it the way it is, no big body kit etc, a couple of touches of carbon, just the way god intended Godzilla to be LOL

Just....need.....more......power!


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

yep those orange lights need to go.....do a search for HID kits and you will find that most people ahve done it. ive changed the front bulbs to HIDs and sidelights to LEDs to get it looking all white


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

oh right, i got the feeling it was just discoloured head light lenses! was it expensive to do?

Cheers bud!


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

i also looked at this car as a possibility until mine came along!!

looking well and congrats on the purchase!!

to remove the annoying yellow tint on the rear bumper.....use turtle wax "bug & tar remover". spray on, leave 5 mins and wipe off!!! works a treat! :smokin:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

cheers pal! 

Will have to try that before Japshow this weekend.


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

wherabouts are you in manchester? im off from the m60 j19 near middleton you can pop over and take a look at mine if you like


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

just over near worsley down the lancs a bit mate, yeah would be cool to have a look mate, prob be next week if your about mate?

Cheers!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

couple more..


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> LOL, i dont do credit cards, i'm bad enough with my own money never mind someone elses!
> 
> Yeah i love it the way it is, no big body kit etc, a couple of touches of carbon, just the way god intended *Godzilla* to be LOL
> 
> Just....need.....more......power!



We will probably be meeting up this Saturday, so I know I'm risking a slapping for being a smartarse....:runaway: 

but....

I believe "Godzilla" only refers to an R3*2* GT-R.

Like wot i've got.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, yes stan it does, but i thought i'd apply it to the later and greater GTR's too


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Later & greater ??????

Original & best is the phrase you're looking for. LOL.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL, to be fair i was torn between the two when i got mine! 

See you Saturday bud.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

excelent car mate.
mines also white.
really love white cars (itr, evo6, r33)
=)


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Thread from the dead 

Cheers buddy, white is definatley the best colour 

New mods include:-

ARC Rad Panel
Greddy Boost Gauge
Trust Power Extreme II 4" Exhaust System
EP Racing Jun Style Splitter
Go faster Opie Oils and Trust decals (+5hp each  )

To fit:-

Greddy Profec B Spec II Boost controller
Apexi Power FC
Nismo Coppermix Twin plate clutch
Oil Temperature Gauge
Redline Heavy Shockproof Gear Oil


----------

